# The official I hate Misha Mansoor thread



## mattofvengeance (Apr 1, 2011)

How dare you bastards!


----------



## KoenDercksen (Apr 1, 2011)

Fucking jokes.


----------



## adb (Apr 1, 2011)

I honestly don't like most of Misha's work.

In b4 people call me a troll and this thread is closed.

I don't feel anything listening to bulb's work, unlike say, Assimilated Mind Phase, AAL, Cloudkicker, and Chimp Spanner


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 1, 2011)

He got jokez


----------



## yellowv (Apr 1, 2011)

I approve of this thread. Oh shit what I am I talking about I still have a man crush on Misha


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 1, 2011)

I love the guy and his band. That joke was just so cruel.


----------



## Necris (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## bulb (Apr 1, 2011)

adb said:


> I honestly don't like most of Misha's work.
> 
> In b4 people call me a troll and this thread is closed.
> 
> I don't feel anything listening to bulb's work, unlike say, Assimilated Mind Phase, AAL, Cloudkicker, and Chimp Spanner



AAL is my work, so you suck at hating me
try harder!


----------



## JamesM (Apr 1, 2011)

ADB, you are such a fucking TREASURE!
OH YOU!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 1, 2011)

bulb said:


> AAL is my work, so you suck at hating me
> try harder!


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 1, 2011)

I miss Barretto (and pre) era periphery. 

That being said, new Periphery stuff is still gold.


----------



## yellowv (Apr 1, 2011)

bulb said:


> AAL is my work, so you suck at hating me
> try harder!



See the dude can't help being fucking awesome.


----------



## adb (Apr 1, 2011)

bulb said:


> AAL is my work, so you suck at hating me
> try harder!



did you do any guitar work on AAL? Because that's what I'm specifically referring to, not drum programming


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 1, 2011)

From the videos I have seen, He seems like an awfully nice guy. I'm not a fan of the whole DJENT termonology, but I applaud Misha for his success. I go for darker more menacing stuff myself, but if he's following his own musical imagination then more power to him.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 1, 2011)

Also, adb, seriously. Enough with the personal vendetta against being called a troll. If you don't like us 'fanboys' here at the forum, there's plenty of other options for you to choose than to make snide remarks.


----------



## adb (Apr 1, 2011)

and also I used the qualifier "most"

you guys fail once again at READING my posts.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 1, 2011)

I would like people to read this and read it well. I HAVE NOTHING AGAINST MISHA OR ANY BAND HE'S PLAYED IN OR WORKED WITH. This was originally a thread celebrating this:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...eshuggah-gojira-periphery-us-canada-tour.html


----------



## bulb (Apr 1, 2011)

adb said:


> did you do any guitar work on AAL? Because that's what I'm specifically referring to, not drum programming



i wrote and recorded a ton of riffs and layers and "bass", some of the leads, wrote and programmed all the synth and electronic parts in addition to producing and arranging.

seriously dude, im probably better at hating myself than you are right now hahah, life fail


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh and...


----------



## JamesM (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh, and for the record. 

I'll fellate Misha ALL DAY ERRR DAY! Yeah, I'm a fanboy. So what. SUCK IT.


----------



## adb (Apr 1, 2011)

bulb said:


> i wrote and recorded a ton of riffs and layers and "bass", some of the leads, wrote and programmed all the synth and electronic parts in addition to producing and arranging.
> 
> seriously dude, im probably better at hating myself than you are right now hahah, life fail


 
ok man, maybe if you had some reading comprehension you'd understand I was referring to your music under the moniker "bulb" and said "most" not "all"

but cool. I've seen Periphery 3 times and didn't get much out of it aside from a few headnods

AAL made me want to die when I saw them at NAMM


----------



## JamesM (Apr 1, 2011)

Weak retort is weak. 

Come on, this thread is fun. Stop putting it closer to closing than it needs to be.


----------



## bulb (Apr 1, 2011)

adb said:


> ok man, maybe if you had some reading comprehension you'd understand I was referring to your music under the moniker "bulb" and said "most" not "all"
> 
> but cool. I've seen Periphery 3 times and don't get much out of it aside from a few headnods
> 
> AAL made me want to die when I saw them at NAMM



cool story bro


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 1, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Weak retort is weak.
> 
> Come on, this thread is fun. Stop putting it closer to closing than it needs to be.



Seriously. I don't hate the guy at all, rather I love him <3


The thread was merely expressing my sadness and the cruelty of such a joke. I tell myself every year not to trust anybody today. I just forgot it was after midnight and got caught up  

NEVER


AGAIN


----------



## adb (Apr 1, 2011)

bulb said:


> cool story bro



so since this is my chance to ask

whens AAL making the sumerian signing official? 

Are you mixing TRAM?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 1, 2011)

adb, I strongly recommend you learn how to converse with people in a manner less aggressive. 

Not only will it help you in life, but the mods see uber-senseless-aggressive posting as a result of lack of sleep, akin to a baby needing a nap...and thus, they start handing out naps.

Just some friendly advice 


On-Topic:

bulb sucks 


BTW, whens my Pre-order coming in? I forgot...


----------



## prh (Apr 1, 2011)

i hate misha cos he doesnt bring periphery to australia more often. i hate him especially because this is 100% within his PERSONAL CONTROL. that bastard...


----------



## bulb (Apr 1, 2011)

prh said:


> i hate misha cos he doesnt bring periphery to australia more often. i hate him especially because this is 100% within his PERSONAL CONTROL. that bastard...



workin on it!!!


----------



## ROAR (Apr 1, 2011)

hahaahahh this is amazing.

Im so glad I can't sleep now.


----------



## adb (Apr 1, 2011)

Chickenhawk said:


> adb, I strongly recommend you learn how to converse with people in a manner less aggressive.
> 
> Not only will it help you in life, but the mods see uber-senseless-aggressive posting as a result of lack of sleep, akin to a baby needing a nap...and thus, they start handing out naps.
> 
> ...


 
I'm not breaking any rules, just kinda annoyed how people bait me in arguments by not reading what I say


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 1, 2011)

Your posts are so worth reading too...


----------



## adb (Apr 1, 2011)

ignore list


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 1, 2011)

adb said:


> I'm not breaking any rules, just kinda annoyed how people bait me in arguments by not reading what I say





Forum Rules said:


> General Forum Guidelines
> - *Be considerate*. This is a music forum, and as such opinions will vary. Everyone is entitled to theirs. Remember this, and if you are going to critique someone's work, do it politely and constructively. Any flaming will be deleted.



But, it isn't my job to debate with you about this. Nor should I, since that would be stepping on the mods toes, and I won't do that.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## adb (Apr 1, 2011)

I am not the most polite person but I argue contsructively, I never just "flame" a band 

I've posted about many bands, and give my opinion - usually it involves me saying good and bad things about a band. Don't like it? Ignore feature

The bands you'll see me fawn over I've name dropped on the first page itt (Assimilated Mind Phase, AAL)


----------



## JamesM (Apr 1, 2011)

adb said:


> ignore list


----------



## adb (Apr 1, 2011)

that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Prydogga (Apr 1, 2011)

Neither does Periphery's lack of Australian performances, I missed them last year, really need to get out there when it happens again.


----------



## bulb (Apr 1, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Neither does Periphery's lack of Australian performances, I missed them last year, really need to get out there when it happens again.


Haha its far and expensive, luckily Roadrunner Australia is a great label and they will help us get back there soon, because we LOVE playing there, seriously had so much fun touring there!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 1, 2011)

I HATE HIM AND ALL HIS NICE GUITARS AND IM GOING TO PEE IN HIS MOUTH!


----------



## JamesM (Apr 1, 2011)

NOT IF I BEAT YOU TO IT


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 1, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> I HATE HIM AND ALL HIS NICE GUITARS AND IM GOING TO PEE IN HIS MOUTH!





The Armada said:


> NOT IF I BEAT YOU TO IT



Guys, guys calm down. 


I ALREADY DID THE LAST TIME THEY PLAYED IN DALLAS LOLOLOL


----------



## prh (Apr 1, 2011)

bulb said:


> Haha its far and expensive, luckily Roadrunner Australia is a great label and they will help us get back there soon, because we LOVE playing there, seriously had so much fun touring there!!



no you didnt. just like you wont have fun touring with gojira and meshuggah and lamb of god

AND EVERYONE HATES YOU






and epic prank props btw


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 1, 2011)

fucker is better than me at everything even if I don't actually like his music, not to mention having some of the coolest gear around - yeah I'll jump on the hate train


----------



## bulb (Apr 1, 2011)

prh said:


> no you didnt. just like you wont have fun touring with gojira and meshuggah and lamb of god



But we really did, in may of last year we came there with Dillinger Escape Plan and Maylene and the Sons of Disaster!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 1, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> fucker is better than me at everything even if I don't actually like his music, not to mention having some of the coolest gear around - yeah I'll jump on the hate train



Fuck that. CLIMB UP ON THE MURDER TRAIN!


----------



## prh (Apr 1, 2011)

bulb said:


> But we really did, in may of last year we came there with Dillinger Escape Plan and Maylene and the Sons of Disaster!



i meant you didnt enjoy it not you didnt come haha

AND I MISSED YOU GUYS COS I HAD A FUCKING EXAM

i hate you for choosing the evening i have an exam too 

not to mention i hate you for chaging that drum fill in instrumental racecar!!!!!!!


----------



## adb (Apr 1, 2011)

adb said:


> so since this is my chance to ask
> 
> whens AAL making the sumerian signing official?
> 
> Are you mixing TRAM?


 
page turn


----------



## JamesM (Apr 1, 2011)

adb said:


> page turn









I'm here all day bro.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 1, 2011)

prh said:


> i meant you didnt enjoy it not you didnt come haha
> 
> AND I MISSED YOU GUYS COS I HAD A FUCKING EXAM
> 
> i hate you for choosing the evening i have an exam too


 
At least you were in the country when Periphery were down. I was in Tokyo bringing home a mountain of debt.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 1, 2011)

Misha once killed me and then danced on my grave! that pig!


----------



## bulb (Apr 1, 2011)

prh said:


> not to mention i hate you for chaging that drum fill in instrumental racecar!!!!!!!



its one of a handful of little easter eggs in the instrumental version haha, just for laughs


----------



## adb (Apr 1, 2011)

adb said:


> so since this is my chance to ask
> 
> whens AAL making the sumerian signing official?
> 
> Are you mixing TRAM?



page turn


----------



## JamesM (Apr 1, 2011)

adb said:


> page turn


----------



## bulb (Apr 1, 2011)

drmosh said:


> Misha once killed me and then danced on my grave! that pig!



it was for charity!!


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 1, 2011)

Drum fill change? WHERE? Gimme minutes and seconds!


----------



## Metalus (Apr 1, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Drum fill change? WHERE? Gimme minutes and seconds!



I would like to knw this as well pls


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 1, 2011)

adb said:


> ignore list



Apparently, Misha took your advice


----------



## drmosh (Apr 1, 2011)

adb said:


> page turn



stop with the useless posts. What are you trying to say?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 1, 2011)

He doesn't know either its OK


----------



## drmosh (Apr 1, 2011)

bulb said:


> it was for charity!!



I had to live for three months in a paper bag in a septic tank 



Stealthtastic said:


> He doesn't know either its OK



Or quoting metallica lyrics


----------



## DANiMALxMD (Apr 1, 2011)

maybe this is part of the plan. to make an obviously fake tour so people will KNOW its for an april fools joke, but the april fools will really be getting us to think its fake when its really real???


----------



## prh (Apr 1, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Drum fill change? WHERE? Gimme minutes and seconds!



you gotta sit on the toilet and air drum to the instrumental version of racecar, thats how i found out.

i was like "MATT, WHY U DO DAT?" when he played an alternate fill thats not on the vocal version


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 1, 2011)

DANiMALxMD said:


> maybe this is part of the plan. to make an obviously fake tour so people will KNOW its for an april fools joke, but the april fools will really be getting us to think its fake when its really real???



Mind = Fucked.


----------



## Cynic (Apr 1, 2011)

>see upcoming tour with great bands
>see date at the bottom of the computer screen






>NOPE


----------



## Varcolac (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't really like Periphery songs that much, but the guitar tone's nice. Can I ride the flame train too? First class or coach?


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Jontain (Apr 1, 2011)

lol at the whole thread, misha seems like a genuinely nice guy, thats enough reason to be hating on the web right!?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 1, 2011)

Jontain said:


> lol at the whole thread, misha seems like a genuinely nice guy, thats enough reason to be hating on the web right!?



Have you read the whole thread or just looked at the title? I don't know how many times I have to reiterate that I love the guy. He's a grade A chap, but his April Fools joke was cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 1, 2011)

Just noticed while scanning new Guitar World that Periphery recieved some more great exposure. It only makes sense that this will leed to an increase in hate and JEALOSY.


----------



## Jontain (Apr 1, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Have you read the whole thread or just looked at the title? I don't know how many times I have to reiterate that I love the guy. He's a grade A chap, but his April Fools joke was cruel and unusual punishment.


 haha yeah, has had me in stiches, sorry also meant it as a joke


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 1, 2011)

Sorry Mattofvengeance, my typing is running ahead of my brain like usual. I have however noticed alot of resentment towards Misha in other posts due probably in large part to his success.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 1, 2011)

It's cool, dudes. I just didn't want there to be any unwarranted h8.


----------



## Goatchrist (Apr 1, 2011)

I hate Misha for cutting his hair, i mean that time he had really shoulder-long hair.
This is a crime worse than any homicide. Seriously.

No, but I ask myself, why a cool person like you Misha pays so much attention to haters, you could just ignore them, you don't need their opinion anyway.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 1, 2011)

In all fairness, and moving away from the joke for a bit, what the fuck is wrong with people regarding Misha? He gets a new guitar and moments after people are asking about his jobs, money income, and whether he smuggles organs for illegal transplants. This thread appears as a joke and all of a sudden Misha gets trolled. Enough, already!

This said, I am willing to change my incredibly negative impression of Misha should he appease my hatred via a random donation of, say, his Db1 to me. 

Worth a shot, anyway...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 1, 2011)

I actually didn't dig Periphery as much as some of his other work....

Sue me.

That said, I have total respect for Misha as an artist and human being and I couldn't give a damn about his personal finances (it's none of anyone's business and I have to respect the guy for even deigning to answer) as long as he continues to be a leader in that scene who's name I will not mention.......

Enough with the hate


----------



## Asrial (Apr 1, 2011)

I thought it was a serious thread... T_T


----------



## ILuvPillows (Apr 1, 2011)

Didn't even know that any band could physically tour with Gojira, i assumed that everytime they breathed that pure metal was released in to the atmosphere.

..I AM INDEED JEALOUS!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 1, 2011)

Misha just posted a new pic on his facebook. Check it


----------



## exeter (Apr 1, 2011)

I've been fortunate enough to meet Misha and Alex at both Periphery shows that I went to. I even used to chat with Misha on AIM way back in the day before he had all the exposure he has now. Both these guys were extremly friendly and seemed happy to be talking to a fan. Alex and I talked about all sorts of things, gear, influences and all that kids at the show who didn't know who Kittie were. Whether you like the band or not, the genre, whatever, they are doing it for the love of music and in the end what more can you ask from an artist? Hats off to Misha, Alex and the rest of Periphery for what they've accomplished. After all, they are in a spot that I'm sure most of us wish we were in.


----------



## Defsan (Apr 1, 2011)

Joke thread with 81 replies, and people getting mad over someone who isn't a fan of bulb.
Move along, people. Nothing to see here.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 1, 2011)

Defsan said:


> Joke thread with 81 replies, and people getting mad over someone who isn't a fan of bulb.
> Move along, people. Nothing to see here.



Did you even look at all the replies? People are going along with the joke, as is bulb.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 1, 2011)

This thread is gold


----------



## Randy (Apr 1, 2011)

adb deliberately lobs bombs in threads. That's called trolling. He's gone and so it this thread.


----------

